# مخلفات المبانى والتشييد ...... المشاكل والحلول



## د/على مهران هشام (8 يونيو 2010)

مخلفات المبانى والتشييد ...... المشاكل والحلول

د/على مهران هشام

أستاذ البيئة والعمران
الحاصل على الجائزة العالمية للأبداع البيئى – اليابان 2001
( أول مصرى وعربى وأفريقى يفوز بهذه الجائزة الرفيعة )

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مع التزايد المستمر في السكان وتصاعد احتياجاتهم من المباني والمنشآت سواء للسكن أو العمل ونظرا للتقدم المعرفي
والتقني والاتصالات والمعلومات وزيادة حجم المشروعات العمرانية
والاستثمارية كل ذلك أضاف إلي أعباء البيئة المتضخمة ملايين الأطنان من
مخلفات البناء والهدم والطرق وأصبح ايجاد حلول للمخلفات الانشائية من
أولويات التنمية المستقرة والمستدامة.
رغم كفاءة وخبرة المقاولين
ومنتسبي البناء والتشييد فهناك زيادة في تكاليف التخلص من المخلفات
الانشائية وطبقا لتقارير الجمعية الوطنية لبناء المساكن في أمريكا nahb
فإن تكاليف التخلص من المخلفات الناتجة عن بناء مائة مسكن تقدر بحوالي
50000 دولار أمريكي أي بمعدل 500 دولار لكل مسكن.
يؤثر نوع المشروع الانشائي وخطة التطوير العمراني علي شكل ونوعية وحجم المخلفات الناتجة عنه فالمنشآت والمباني القديمة مثلا تحتوي أنقاضها علي أنابيب رصاصية وجبس
وأخشاب بينما تحتوي المباني الحديثة علي كميات كبيرة من البلاستيك والزجاج
وحديد التسليح والسيراميك وأسلاك وصفائح للتوصيلات الالكترونية والتكييف
وغيرها وطبقا لتصنيف وكالة حماية البيئة الأمريكية usepa فإن نسب مخلفات
البناء والهدم تتراوح بين 40% إلي 50% للخرسانة وكسر الحجارة ومن 20% إلي
30% بالنسبة للخشب و10% للمواد العازلة والأسفلت و5% للمعادن و5% للطوب
وإذا أضفنا أنقاض ومخلفات الطرق والكباري والجسور والانفاق والمنشآت
البحرية والعسكرية فإن حجم مشكلة النفايات الانشائية في حاجة إلي خطة
علمية مدروسة للتعامل معها بجانب إيجاد برامج وآليات تنفيذية لتوظيفها
اقتصاديا بما يحقق عوائد مالية جديدة ويراعي المتطلبات البيئية والصحية
والجمالية في الشكل والمضمون سواء للفرد أو المجتمع.
المجتمع في حاجة إلي إنشاء مواقع لدفن النفايات الانشائية بشكل صحي حتي لا يتسبب
التخلص العشوائي أو الارتجالية في معالجتها في التلوث البصري والبيئي
والصحي وإعاقة معدلات التنمية في المجتمع.
علي كل حال. يمكن إيجاز البدائل المتاحة لإدارة النفايات الانشائية في التالي:
*
التقليص من المصدر: لذلك انعكاسات ايجابية في صورة توفير الأموال اللازمة
للأجهزة والعمالة للتخلص من النفايات ويمكن تنفيذ ذلك عن طريق تنظيف
الموقع الانشائي عند بداية المشروع واثنائه وأن يراعي البرنامج الزمني
الترشيد في استخدام المواد وعدم وجود فائض في الخامات وأن يتواكب التصميم
مع مواد البناء لتقليل الزيادات غير الضرورية.
* إعادة الاستخدام: يمكن
إعادة استخدام قوالب الطوب وعدم الهدر فيها كما يمكن إعادة استخدام نواتج
الصرف وأطقم الحمامات والمطابخ والأثاث وألواح الزجاج والأنابيب والأبواب
والشبابيك وقطع السيراميك وذلك بعد معالجتها فنيا وهندسيا وصحيا لتحقق
الأمان والسلامة عند إعادة استخدامها مرة أخري.
* التدوير أو استرجاع المواد: يلزم ذلك فصل المخلفات الانشائية 
"أخشاب ــ حديد ــ زجاج ــ معادن ــ حجر ــ طوب ــ عوازل ــ أنابيب وأسلاك"
ووضع كل مصنف واحد في حاوية
منفصلة ولتسهيل نقلها إلي مصانع التدوير لإعادة استرجاع مواد وخامات جديدة
بعد المعالجة الفنية والكيميائية لهذه الخامات ويساهم ذلك في اضافة مواد
خام جديدة للبنية الصناعية والعمرانية وأقل سعرا وقد تكون بدرجة كفاءة
وجودة المواد الأصلية.
إن التوظيف الأمثل للنفايات الانشائية يساهم
بدور فعال في تخفيض تكاليف المشاريع العمرانية وتحقيق البيئة النظيفة
والجميلة أيضا ولا يخفي علي أحد ما ينتج من مشكلات اجتماعية واقتصادية
وحضارية عند ترك أكوام من مخلفات الانشاء علي جوانب الطرق أوالساحات أو
الفراغات العمرانية كما أن ايجاد مدافن صحية وآمنة لهذه المخلفات يتسبب في
إهدار الأراضي ويقلل من قيمتها الاستثمارية وخاصة المواقع المحيطة بمواقع
الدفن والتخلص الصحي من النفايات الانشائية.
تقسم النفايات الانشائية إلي التالي:
*
نفايات الهدم وهي مخلفات يجب فصلها وتصنيفها إلي مواد يمكن إعادة تدويرها
ومواد من غير الممكن تدويرها واسترجاعها حتي يمكن التخلص منها بوسائل وطرق
آمنة وتوفر السلامة ا لبيئية.
* المخلفات الهامدة وغير النشطة مثل
الطوب والخرسانات والتربة غير الملوثة والحصي والصخور وهذه المواد يمكن
تهذيبها وإعادة استخدامها بعد المعالجة كمواد وخامات مساعدة في البناء.
* مخلفات الحدائق وتنظيف الأرضيات أو كشطها ويمكن إعادة استخدامها كمواد فراش للفواكه أو الأشجار والنباتات وتحويلها إلي سماد.

لقد تعرضنا كثيرا فى كتاباتنا لمخاطر النفايات الصلبة والسكنية 
وتم طرح وسائل المعالجة كما
تم التعرض للنفايات الطبية وكيفية التخلص الآمن منها وكذلك النفايات
الخطرة والنووية وطرق الوقاية من أضرارها علي البيئة والصحة العامة
والتنمية المجتمعية لذلك فإن معالجة النفايات أو المخلفات الانشائية يمثل
حلقة متصلة لحماية البيئة من الملوثات الكثيرة والمتلاحقة علي المكان
والانسان.
التوعية المجتمعية وتهذيب سلوكيات الناس وارشادهم عن طريق
وسائل الاعلام المتنوعة وضرورة مراعاة متطلبات البيئة وحماية مواردها
وكنوزها الطبيعية كل ذلك يساهم في التخلص من النفايات الانشائية والملوثات
الأخري.
إن اللامبالاة وترك المخلفات أمام المساكن أوالتخلص منها خفية
وتحت جنح الظلام سواء علي شواطيء البحار أو الأنهار هو بمثابة خرق صريح
لكل قيمة أصيلة أو أخلاق رفيعة وهو تحد غير حضارى للقانون والسلطة المجتمعية وعلي
جميع مكونات المجتمع سواء الرسمية أو القطاع الخاص أو مؤسسات المجتمع
المدني أوجمعيات النفع العام أو المراكز والمؤسسات التعليمية أو الثقافية
أو الرياضية أو الدينية الاسهام بفاعلية في حماية البيئة والأرض من اية
ملوثات أو سلوكيات غير رشيدة وضارة ومنها النفايات الانشائية التي تتسبب
في ا لكثير من المشاكل اليومية مثل حوادث الطرق أو تشويه العمران والخطورة
من هذه الأحجار والكتل الانشائية الضالة والضارة علي الأطفال والكبار أيضا.
تدريب
المقاولين والكوادر البشرية العاملة في مجال البناء والتشييد علي كيفية
التصرف مع النفايات الانشائية والاستغلال الأمثل لها سواء باعادة
الاستخدام أو تدويرها أو حتي تخفيضها من المنبع يمثل مدخلا هاما لحماية
البيئة الطبيعية والعمرانية.
ان حماية وصيانة البيئة في حاجة إلي استحداث نظام نوعي لإدارة النفايات بوجه عام والنفايات الانشائية علي وجه الخصوص


إن كوكب الأرض يواجه ظلما كبيرا من بني البشر بسبب سوء استخدام المعارف
والعلوم و التكنولوجيا وتوجيه الابتكارات الجديدة في تدمير الحضارات أو في
اتجاه الحروب أو التحريض علي النزاعات والخلافات الاقليمية والدولية لذا
فإن حماية البيئة الكونية هي مسئولية مشتركة من الجميع سواء أقطار ودول
فقيرة أو غنية أو مؤسسات أو أفراد.


والله المستعان ,,,,,


----------



## safety113 (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
لو قامت كل شركة باتباع الخطوات التي ذكرتها لكانت بيئتنا كاملة الروعة
شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس بحراني (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذه الملاحظات الهامة


----------



## agharieb (30 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (30 يونيو 2010)

عليكم بالتدوير فهو كنز فوق الأرض، هناك مواد خام يمكن استخراجها من المخلفات وإن كنا نخجل بالعمل بها لأننا نعتقد أنها للطبقات المحرومة إلا أنها مصدر ثري بالمواد الخام ومردودها رائع .. أسئلوا المعلم موريس ...


----------



## ابو إيمان (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## agharieb (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراُ جزيلاً


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لسعادتكم ولكن هل هناك كتب تاصيل علمي لمخلفات البناء


----------

